# We are thinking Venice



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

So my brothers are discussing trailering our new Sea hunt 240 with a single 250 yamaha fourstroke to Venice and heading offshore from there in hopes of finding the local sportfish..tuna, wahoo,...we are all very confident in the boat but sportfish trolling is new for us. We were just planning on hitting the deep water and probably some rigs. Would people object to such an idea or does it make sense? any advice or comments would be much appreciated.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

When are you looking to go? I think your boat will be fine if you pick a calm weather window. I would wait till the summer.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks for the reply Kned. We were thinking about going around the first week of march, so about in a month. You advice will definitely be taken into consideration. We are just dying to make the move to the next level of fishing.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

In that size boat, try to be as flexible as possible with when you are trying to go. Pick a time period that you want to go and start watching the weather when it gets close and be ready to go a little early of delay a few days so that you are able to get good weather. Don't make the drive if the weather is not looking good...


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*LA*

you may want to charter the first time you go (if you have not been before) that river system get confusing fast and just speaking of it dosent give you the proer respect for it you need to see it to beleave it


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Do you have radar? This time of year fog is an issue.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

yes we have a lowrance radar


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Do not leave before daylight until you have done it several times. Another idea is to pm Capt Woody on this forum, he will generally help a brother out. Also Capt Eddie might answer a few questions for you. Just remember they are both in the business of taking people fishing so dont expect them to tell you every good place. Safety questions.... I am sure they will answer. Good luck and be careful. They do not call it the" Mighty Mississippi" for nothing.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I would suggest you "learn" your new boat, meaning before going into unfamiliar waters (La) and not really knowing how your boat handles in different situations, water conditions etc. I (It's just me) would want to *know* the "feel, sound" and everything about the "new to me" boat. Just 2 cents


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Venice and southward*

Every year private boats are trailered to Venice and people go south expecting to easily find the trip of their dreams. And every year boats sink, get run over by supply boats and ships. Folks south pass isn't any place to try to play if you don't know and understand the weather patterns.
Anyone who tries to go there and go out without any knowledge of the river and the offshore waters is a fool!
I am myself a captain out of Orange Beach Al. and when I go down there I want expert help as to weather conditions and the status of things on the river. All the captains that have been born and raised down there know the dangers and the solutions for what comes up in what seems a short period of time. I lost a good customer of mine down their who was an experienced boater with years of offshore experience under his belt. *hit happens there!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

How big is your gas tank?


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

bigrick said:


> How big is your gas tank?


120gal


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)

as a tug captain on the mississippi i would advice you have the boat in a area you are use to going to before come to venice its a small place but there is a ton of traffic in that area you got barges offshore supply shimpers and charters and then the normal fisherman that live there then in the pass you got the loop so if you decide to go try and find someone local that has been there or a cajun that want to go fishing is all be carefull by all means


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

i have fished in and out of there and flown over it even more !!!! yu would be best advised to charter with a capt than to take yours ... the 300-800 foot ships barely make headway going up river and come down river between 10 knotts and warp speed MR Sullu..... !! it is 30 + miles out southwest pass and about 30 out south pass ... south pass has claimed more boats than juniper inlet you just dont here about them on our end as much... navigateing the river would not be you bigest challange... the range is going to kill you 60 + miles has to be accounted for before you get to the gulf !!! and on the way back your 30 miles is more like 45 with the current !!!!! you can expect 4 + knotts of head current !! GOOD LUCK with you decision !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

ya, I've looking into draggin my boat over there to and range is going to be your biggest problem if you expect to be in pelagic waters...


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Keith and I did it for at least five years in the late 1990's with a 22 GB with twin 85hps. No radar, no GPS, just loran. This was when the lump was on fire, and we caught many very nice YF, with our biggest 176 coming on the 22 cat. We came home(Cypress Cove) after a 4 hour fight in total darkness..that was a white knockle ride up the River Weather was a big consideration, we always were able to pick and choose so we never booked ahead. We always took the Mississippi out (22 mi) cold water and a three knot current. Just plan.. do your first day in daylight, talk to the pro's you could usually follow out. It would be worth it to hire a Capt. to run the first day and show you the ropes.


----------

